# Chi fa da sé fa per tre



## la italianilla

iHola a todo el foro!
¿Me ayudáis a traducir esta expresión (frase hecha) italiana? 

_"Chi fa da sé fa per tre"_

Literalmente: quien hace las cosas - sin que ningún otro lo ayude - la hace como si la misma cosa la hicieran 3 personas distintas. Peroooo...hay un pero  : es muy utiliza también en este sentido: es mejor hacer una cosa por tu cuenta, sin que nadie intervenga, porque unas veces es posible que los demás no tengan la razón o no hagan las cosas correctamente (como tendrían que ser).

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## gatogab

la italianilla said:


> iHola a todo el foro!
> ¿Me ayudáis a traducir esta expresión (frase hecha) italiana?
> 
> _"Chi fa da sé fa per tre"_
> 
> Literalmente: quien hace las cosas - sin que ningún otro lo ayude - la*s* hace como si la misma*s* cosa*s* la*s* hicieran 3 personas distintas. Peroooo...hay un pero  : es muy utiliza*da* también en este sentido: es mejor hacer una cosa por tu cuenta, sin que nadie intervenga, porque *alg*unas veces es posible que los demás no tengan () razón o no hagan las cosas correctamente (como tendrían que ser).
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Buona settimana.
gatogab


----------



## licinio

Se me ocurre _A quien se ayuda, Dios lo ayuda_, pero este equivale más a _Aiutati che ti aiuta il cielo_.


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie licinio per il tentativo di traduzione.
Invece ho due domande per Gatogab:
1. mi daresti una spiegazione grammaticale del perché nella mia frase va meglio "algunas veces" e non "unas veces"?
2. E poi perché in "tengan razón" m'hai messo la  ???
Grazie in anticipo!

Ovviamente l'apporto di qualche madrelingua spagnolo è sempre ben accetto!


----------



## neutrino2

licinio said:


> Se me ocurre _A quien se ayuda, Dios lo ayuda_, pero este equivale más a _Aiutati che ti aiuta il cielo_.



D'accordo con te, licinio, questa frase (che io conosco nella versione _Aiutati che il ciel t'aiuta_) ha un significato diverso: inizia ad agire tu stesso, a prendere in mano la situazione, e poi gli aiuti verranno.


----------



## gatogab

la italianilla said:


> Grazie licinio per il tentativo di traduzione.
> Invece ho due domande per Gatogab:
> 1. mi daresti una spiegazione grammaticale del perché nella mia frase va meglio "algunas veces" e non "unas veces"?
> Gramaticálmente no tengo idea, pero me suena mejor *algunas*. Lo siento.
> 2. E poi perché in "tengan razón" m'hai messo la  ???
> Eliminé el artículo determinado 'la' con esa
> Grazie in anticipo!
> 
> Ovviamente l'apporto di qualche madrelingua spagnolo è sempre ben accetto!


Lógicamente puedo estar completamente equivocado.
Siempre he afirmado que la gramática no es mi fuerte.
gg


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> Lógicamente puedo estar completamente equivocado.
> Siempre he afirmado que la gramática no es mi fuerte.
> gg


 
Hola:

No me atrevería a decir que con "la" es incorrecto, pero es mucho más normal decirlo sin ella "tener razón", como dijo Gato.

Respecto a la traducción, sólo se me ocurre la de "hay veces en que es mejor hacer las cosas por uno mismo".



> Se me ocurre _A quien se ayuda, Dios lo ayuda_, pero este equivale más a _Aiutati che ti aiuta il cielo_.


 
Ésta me temo que no la he oído nunca por mi zona, pero a lo mejor se dice por otros sitios.

Hay otra, "si quieres arroz Catalina", pero me temo que no es lo que buscas, porque esta se usa más en el sentido de si quieres que se hagan las cosas tienes que hacerlas tú mismo porque si no se dejan sin hacer. Se suele usar cuando le has pedido a alguien algo y no lo hace y, al final, lo tienes que hacer tú.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## 0scar

Yo a esta la conocía como "_chi pensa per sè pensa per tre_".

Algo parecido pero no igual es "_el buey solo bien se lame"_


----------



## gatogab

Per rimanere nel regno animale:
*"A la vista del amo engorda el caballo"*
gg


----------



## traduttrice

Creo que el único que se acerca (y mucho) es Oscar.
Yo sigo pensando.


----------



## chlapec

También hay un *"más vale solo que mal acompañado"* que en ciertos contextos podría valer (sobre todo en el segundo sentido que indica la italianilla).


----------



## neutrino2

Para esto está el correspondiente italiano 

Meglio soli che mal accompagnati


----------



## gatogab

Quien camina junto al cojo, llega siempre atrasado.
gg
¡No achuntamos una!
E debe arrivare Neuromante ancora!


----------



## neutrino2

Creo que nos estamos alejando un poco, verdad gato?

Para esto también está el correspondiente italiano, pero igual hay que abrir otro hilo, o hasta abrir uno con el título: refranes... esto sería la leche!!!!!

Cómo me encantan los refranes...


----------



## irene.acler

gatogab said:


> Quien camina junto al cojo, llega siempre atrasado.
> gg
> ¡No achuntamos una!
> E deve arrivare Neuromante ancora!


 


Yo he encontrado está expresión como traducción de "chi fa da sè fa per tre": _si quieres ser bien servido sírvete a ti mismo_.

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Yo he encontrado está expresión como traducción de "chi fa da sè fa per tre": _si quieres ser bien servido sírvete a ti mismo_.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?


 
¿Sería la versión humana de  "_el buey solo bien se lame"_ ?
Hola Irenita. Hola neutrino
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Eh, boh, ¡¡no sé qué versión es!!


----------



## krolaina

Encontré esto, a ver qué opináis:

"Ahora bien, si la persona en cuestión se las apaña solita en eso de elogiarse, es quizá para llenar un vacío… De ahí, la otra expresión italiana, *chi fa da sé, fa per tre*, o sea, que *uno se sobra y se basta*. *Vamos sobrados*…"


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Encontré esto, a ver qué opináis:
> 
> "Ahora bien, si la persona en cuestión se las apaña solita en eso de elogiarse, es quizá para llenar un vacío… De ahí, la otra expresión italiana, *chi fa da sé, fa per tre*, o sea, que *uno se sobra y se basta*. *Vamos sobrados*…"


 

Hola Krol:

Un pequeño matiz:

--Uno se sobra y se basta: No necesita a nadie que le ayude.
--Va sobrado: No necesitamos ayuda o tiene suficiente (para la fiesta con dos barriles de cerveza vamos sobrados , es decir incluso puede que sobre)
-- Va *de *sobrado: Es un vacilón, se cree que es el mejor, el más listo o incluso que el puede con todo el trabajo, cuando lo más probable es que no.

Saluti

Ant

P.D. Aprovecho y hago una pregunta a nuestro amigo Gato:



> Quien camina junto al cojo, llega siempre atrasado.


 
¿Este dicho de dónde es?


----------



## 0scar

De la misma línea es el "_Mejor solo que mal acompañado_"


----------



## la italianilla

Buon pomeriggio a tutti! Anzitutto vi ringrazio tantissimo per tutti i tentativi di traduzione! 
La questione del "Meglio soli che mal accompagnati" sta nel fatto che lo stesso proverbio è presente anche in italiano. E comunque - almeno secondo il mio umile parere - il significato con cui si usa "chi fa da sé fa per tre" (la mia seconda spiegazione nel mio primo messaggio) è davvero vicino a questa accezione. Invece per quanto concerne le altre traduzioni, mi limito a ringraziarvi visto la maggior parte erano a me sconosciute  
Stavo pensando che forse non esiste una traduzione proprio esatta, cioè a mo' di frase fatta o proverbio...

De todas formas muchas gracias a todos por partecipar


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> P.D. Aprovecho y hago una pregunta a nuestro amigo Gato:
> 
> ¿Este dicho de dónde es?


 
Delirio de una noche de verano, Ant.
gg


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> Delirio de una noche de verano, Ant.
> gg


 
Ahhhhh, vale. O sea que es del estilo "ojos que no ven, hostiazo que te metes" ¿no?.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Ahhhhh, vale. O sea que es del estilo "ojos que no ven, hostiazo que te metes" ¿no?.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Precisamente
 gg


----------

